

Millionaire teen app maker explains who helped him before sale - kunle
http://amanpour.blogs.cnn.com/2013/03/27/17-year-old-app-millionaire-explains-who-helped-him-before-sale/?fb03/28/13techapp10a

======
PENLAND365
The real story here isn't a piece of bolt together engineering; its the
inherent benefits of class and wealth.

Quote: "“I was fortunate enough for the Hong Kong billionaire Lee Ka Shing to
just cold approach me,” D'aloisio said – he was fifteen at the time.

The story goes on to state that this billionaire took the time to fly to
London because this kid was "still in school".

